# Laser source?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone know a good source for laser modules for making a laser vortex?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I've just purchased from tmart.com and I got to say I have no problems with them.

I am up in Canada, and the shipping took about 8 business days, which may be a little long for some, but I ordered well in advance.

Also the prices were cheap and so far the quality of the laser I received has not disappointed. I ordered a few lasers, but for my vortex I used a 10mW 532nm Mid-open Green Laser Pointer Pen.

So far so good!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

It looks like they have a great selection of pen lasers.

I'm looking for just the module. I will probably get this one from Sparkfun unless someone has a better source.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Ah sorry 5artist5, I wasn't aware that you could only buy the module!

Live and learn


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I ended up going with the one from Sparkfun.
I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am super happy with this laser!


----------

